# Fischereistop an der Gaula



## MeFo-Schreck (30. Juli 2018)

Ähnlich wie schon letzte Woche in einigen dänischen Auen (Skjern Au und Varde Au) hat man aufgrund der Dürre und hohen Wassertemperaturen nun auch an der Gaula die "Notbremse" gezogen und *hat bis auf weiteres einen kompletten Fischereistop seit dem 28.Juli verhängt.|uhoh:
*Hintergrund genauso wie in DK: Ab 18 °C Wassertemperatur sinkt die Überlebensrate von releasten Lachsen dramatisch  und da nun auch in der Gaula Temperaturen von bis zu 20°C erreicht wurden hat man sich zu diesem drastischen Schritt entschieden.
https://www.sportsfiskeren.dk/lystfiskeri/nyheder/2018/07/stop-for-laksefiskeriet-i-gaula

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------

